# CO Rocky Mtn. Bicycle Tour



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone done this before? I like the route. Just wondering how well organized it is and whether it'd be worth the $$. Seems like they nickle and dime you a bit with charging $45 to park your car in Edwards for the week and charging more for the "privilege" of indoor camping. Thoughts? Anyone going this year?

http://www.crmbt.com/


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Anyone done this before? ..... Anyone going this year?


Me me me me me! I've ridden this tour the last two years (missed the first one). 5 BTC tours before that. 
Even though I stay in hotels, it's obvious at camp or in the gym that everyone has plenty of space. And restaurants aren't totally overwhelmed with 2,000 additional people in town.
The route this year is so much better than the other Colorado tours, at least to me, that for a challenge and serious scenery, this is the one for 2010.
The tour organizer, Peter Duffy, is visible on the ride every day and is certainly willing to listen to comments. In fact he personally sagged my roommate last year when he sufferred severe cramps on day two (Gunnison to Creede).
I'm a big fan.


----------



## Summit_Rider (Aug 29, 2006)

*CRMBT vs BTC ?*

MerlinAmr


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Anyone done this before? I like the route. Just wondering how well organized it is and whether it'd be worth the $$. Seems like they nickle and dime you a bit with charging $45 to park your car in Edwards for the week and charging more for the "privilege" of indoor camping. Thoughts? Anyone going this year?
> 
> http://www.crmbt.com/


No luck with the lottery this year?

Looks like a cool route. Some big days in there. I'd be nervous about the weather.... That's pushing into the 'monsoon" season, but as long as you're off the bike by 2pm.....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

wasserbox said:


> No luck with the lottery this year?
> 
> Looks like a cool route. Some big days in there. I'd be nervous about the weather.... That's pushing into the 'monsoon" season, but as long as you're off the bike by 2pm.....


Didn't like RTR route or logistics this year. Starts and ends way south which adds expense for travel and I also need to box my bike at both ends.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

BTC vs CRMBT

BTC is larger (1,500 limit this year) and while CRMBT says 500 limit, it is a newer event and had somewhere close to 300 last year. However with BTC being smaller and the rise in demand, it could certainly fill up.

What that means? BTC really is a camper's tour hence they don't worry about towns with hotels. They are more than willing to overnight in Center or Walden or Mancos. If you want a hotel, it means a transfer. But lets say you are a camper. Tent space gets a little crowded on larger tours. As does the demand for the shower truck etc.

I've always stayed in hotels which also meant I ended up somewhere with restaurants, I like local dining and have had some great meals. On the camp tour in smaller towns, you almost have to buy the catered meals. 

But some people love the camp scene. That's all personal preference.

I always found the support on the road good in both tours. There seems to be more food at BTC rest stops but they also have 4-5 times as many riders to feed, so that is deceptive.

You certainly notice being on the road with 1,500 other riders more than 300-500. Again you may or may not like the larger crowd.

Both tours are loops which is good for me.

BTC has many casual riders who will sag to the top of passes and ride the downhill. Not sure if it's an official sag or a family member. I just know you can leave early, ride fast, and be really surprised at the number of tents already set up when you get there.

The # 1 difference this year is the route. The CRMBT route is just great. A chance to ride up Mt. Evans and Trail Ridge Road in the same week! The other days look very good also. I'm really looking forward to the Golden to Estes Park day as that is a new road for me.

THe BTC route didn't excite me nearly as much.


----------



## Summit_Rider (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Merlin-

I've done RTR and 5 - BTC trips and really have enjoyed the riding in Colorado. I actually prefer camping- you end up meeting more people, as opposed to staying in a hotel room.
I will say a few times it has been nice to stay in a hotel one night on a lay -over day and get a hot shower and a soft bed... 

My biggest complaint with BTC/RTR is the crowds - you have learn to have patience because there's waiting lines for everything. The best way to tollerate it is to stay ahead of the curve - wake early, eat early, start the ride early, get into the next town early to claim a nice tent space, get to the shower truck before the line gets to long, get to a good resturant early before the crowds - repeat above all week. 

I'm hoping that CRMBT's smaller group will be a little more relaxed, and not feel like always having to keep ahead of the crowd... 

From your observation, are the waiting lines for breakfast, port-a-pottys, rest stops, tent camping areas, showers, resturants for dinner less crowded on the CRMBT ? 

I agree that this years CRMBT route is much better then RTR or BTC. I have riden all the passes on BTC/ RTR routes already, and I am looking forward to riding Mt Evans+ Estes Park. 

I appreciate your input.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Summit_Rider said:


> My biggest complaint with BTC/RTR is the crowds - you have learn to have patience because there's waiting lines for everything. The best way to tollerate it is to stay ahead of the curve - wake early, eat early, start the ride early, get into the next town early to claim a nice tent space, get to the shower truck before the line gets to long, get to a good resturant early before the crowds - repeat above all week.


I dunno...the waiting is part of it for me. Sure it's a pain to wait, but you get used to it. If you stress about it then it'll ruin your week. You aren't one of those moreons that get up at 4:30am before the sun rises and then gets into town before noon, are you?  One thing about RTR and camping is that you never need an alarm clock.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

At CRMBT last year, no problem with lines. Rest stops were busy at times but never a zoo. Easy to get into restaurants.


----------



## Summit_Rider (Aug 29, 2006)

Bocephus - 

Call me a morone if you must for starting early, I come to Colorado to ride my bike over beautiful mountain passes - not stand in lines. I would not have returned to Colorado for the last 6 years to do BTC and RTR if I was stressed out by long lines and not able to understand when you do these large group rides waiting is part of the program... 

If starting later, waiting in lines then having them run out of food, getting caught by freezing hail storms on the top of mountain passes, and having to pitch your tent in a mud bog because that is the only availabe space left when you get in is the experience enjoy about RTR - that is your choice. 


Merlin- 

I appreciate your useful information.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Summit_Rider said:


> Bocephus -
> 
> Call me a morone if you must for starting early, I come to Colorado to ride my bike over beautiful mountain passes - not stand in lines. I would not have returned to Colorado for the last 6 years to do BTC and RTR if I was stressed out by long lines and not able to understand when you do these large group rides waiting is part of the program...
> 
> ...


you have to understand my tongue was well in cheek there--viva la differance.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I did the CRMBT ride last year that MerlinAMA was on and described above. It was my first experience in CO and I had a great time. I don't have any other CO rides to compare it too, but as he said, it was well organized, SAG stops were well spaced and always had everything you needed. Like him, the guys I was with opted for the hotels, inns, etc. so can't comment on the camping part of the ride. However, never heard anyone complaining at the stops either. With the CRMBT being a smaller number of riders, you never got the feeling that you had to ride at a pace to keep up with a larger group, but there were enough other riders on the road to keep you company if you wanted someone to ride with. I would definitely consider it again if I were looking to ride in CO again.


----------

